# Cyclemeter or Strava?



## Marc D (29 Mar 2015)

Hi, I am looking for some help.

I have only really been cycling now for a good month or so and to date I have been using Cyclemeter to record my routes and time. However, the more I read on cycling forums, I see that keen cyclists appear to use Strava. As Strava charges a subscription fee, I was wondering what people's thoughts were on it I.e. Is it better than Cyclemeter? And is it worth the subscription?

Thanks

Marc


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Mar 2015)

Strava is free, you should be able to export a tcx or gpx file from Cyclemeter and upload that if you wish, the major strong point about strava are segment times, other sites do this, I know rwgps does, but strava does excel at it (sort of), where by you can see how you compare with those around you, or just to see your own personal records, a bit like this








This the segment, elevation gained ect.. and my top ten times, the table could be those you follow, so people of the same speeds is what I did when i started I followed them on strava, gives you a bit more incentive then seeing yourself way down in a table you have no likely hood of getting near the top, (in my case anyway)
Same segment of those I follow





you can see I am 13 out of 46, not all those I follow have done it. The tables can be furthur filtered in this year this month week and today, a bit rudimentary but works.


----------



## Jimidh (29 Mar 2015)

Stravs all the way and as above it is a free app with no need, until you get really keen, to pay for the premium service.


----------



## Doobiesis (29 Mar 2015)

I use Strava and have done for over a year. It's the best one for keeping your stats and they update it a lot with new things added. 

I do subscribe mainly for the training you can do on it and it keeps a goal tally - that is of course until I complete the London 100 then I'll go back to the free one. I recently bought a Wahoo Blu and upload my stats to strava with no issues.


----------



## mjr (29 Mar 2015)

Strava is antisocial unlicensed racing and if you do use it, be careful with your privacy settings because there are reports of it being used to follow nice bikes home.

I just track on my phone and synch them to my computer for analysis.


----------



## jim55 (29 Mar 2015)

Strava is free unless you wana pay for premium ( some extra things over the free service ) but it's defo free service and very popular


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2015)

mjray said:


> Strava is antisocial unlicensed racing and if you do use it,* be careful with your privacy settings because there are reports of it being used to follow nice bikes home.*
> 
> I just track on my phone and synch them to my computer for analysis.


This could be said with any site, at least strava does provide a cordon around your home area. @Doobiesis your want to try rwgps for in depth analyse. Its draw back to its segments is they are not ordered on the free one, However for data, if you click on the segment it will show this






As you can see the data for the highlighted segment.

league table not as good as strava as not so many use it.




Clicking on a person will show their efforts, and a comparison of where you were quicker or not
this for my quickest two.





details





and a bit more detail of the last ride I did on that segment.






There is a little cursor that tracks along the graph lines giving more detailed info. Also drag across the graphs and it zooms in
This a short local loop.






and this zoomed in on the hill



The also have an app for phones, don't know what its like don't have a phone. Sorry its a bit graphical, but people seem to think strava is the be all and end all.


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2015)

mjray said:


> ....id you do use it, be careful with your privacy settings because there are reports of it being used to follow nice bikes home ......



Is this actually true, or just an 'urban myth'?
Can anyone provide a substantiated case where Strava has played a pivotal role in a bike theft?


----------



## mjr (30 Mar 2015)

Llanelli and Staffs police both warned about it a while ago http://road.cc/content/news/136239-police-warning-thieves-using-strava-target-expensive-bikes-wales http://outsidetimes.com/gear/strava-the-bike-thiefs-app-1407/

Yes, other sites are also vulnerable, but strava promotes racing, so posher bikes.


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2015)

The Police 'suspect' some thieves have been using Strava.
That's not quite substantial evidence that it has actually been used for criminal purposes. Correlation does not equal causation.
Facebook and Twitter along with other social media, would I 'suspect', be just as likely to be the culprit; if not more so.


----------



## mjr (30 Mar 2015)

Sure, whatever we post, the Strava apologists can poke holes in. It's not really been around long enough for it to feature in a bike thief's confession on the public record, has it? Bottom line: why would you want to publish your ride details by default, engage in its fakey-racing and hand over your personal data for free? There are better apps and analysis tools.


----------



## Mugshot (30 Mar 2015)

The issue with strava is that it encourages people to ride their bikes quickly, before strava this problem never existed


----------



## lee1980sim (30 Mar 2015)

I have a premium membership on endomondo at around £20 then use the free version of strava as endomondo gives me everything I need to know about my cycling but doesn't have segments (yet) and I like racing with myself (because I'm a child cleverly disguised as an adult)


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Mar 2015)

Strava is excellent.

As for fake racing and antisocial cycling - I think that's nonsense. Nothing wrong with wanting to track your progress and set yourself targets. If people are worried about security they can setup exclusion zones.


----------



## lee1980sim (30 Mar 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Strava is excellent.
> 
> As for fake racing and antisocial cycling - I think that's nonsense. Nothing wrong with wanting to track your progress and set yourself targets. If people are worried about security they can setup exclusion zones.


Or just put all their rides to private, it's so simple and child could do it (actually given its computer and app based a child could probably teach us a few things lol)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2015)

@mjray, or just start you ride from somewhere other than outside you front door, I start it at the end of a track, my bike is a Viking Torino, eminently knick-able (though some people knick owt then find out its value), though I suppose I should take off the 10sp as it gives a clue. However you can't be paranoid all the time about what might happen, there are enough scrotes round here, I don't need strava to give away where I live, in fact chances are from where I start its unlikely you would guess where I lived, also you can trim a ride, though this has draw backs, we all know strava isn't the best for keeping stats, its just a bit of fun, I think most people wouldn't attempt a p.b. in heavy traffic, it is also nice to see, especially when you first start your improving times over long segments, a sprint is one thing but steady improvement is what most of us are looking for, and its difficult to race say 5 miles to or from work, unless you are really fit. 
So at the end of the day its just a tool, and like many tools can be used wrongly


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2015)

mjray said:


> Sure, whatever we post, the Strava apologists can poke holes in. It's not really been around long enough for it to feature in a bike thief's confession on the public record, has it? Bottom line: why would you want to publish your ride details by default, engage in its fakey-racing and hand over your personal data for free? There are better apps and analysis tools.


Strava apologists?!
I suppose that makes you a Strava 'denialist'. 
Just use the privacy settings to restrict who can see your data and apply multiple 'Privacy Zones' - it's easy.


----------



## mjr (30 Mar 2015)

Dirk Thrust said:


> Strava apologists?!
> I suppose that makes you a Strava 'denialist'.
> Just use the privacy settings to restrict who can see your data and apply multiple 'Privacy Zones' - it's easy.


Like I suggested in my first post above! 

Aside from that, nothing wrong with tracking your rides and improvement, but there are far less antisocial apps for that.


----------



## howdenbiker (30 Mar 2015)

I use Strava purely to record my own rides, it takes the info straight from the Garmin and gives me the info I like to check, I don't race and have no intention of doingso, just like to see some feedback from my rides.
I use Garmin connect as well but sometimes it won't load up rides yet Strava will!


----------



## bpsmith (30 Mar 2015)

mjray said:


> Like I suggested in my first post above!
> 
> Aside from that, nothing wrong with tracking your rides and improvement, but there are far less antisocial apps for that.


What's antisocial about sharing your ride details? The whole basis for Strava is the social element, which allows you to link with other cyclists you may never meet or cross paths with. Lots of other Apps/Sites have tried, but failed to some degree, in comparison.


Not sharing is clearly more antisocial, surely?


----------



## Mugshot (30 Mar 2015)

bpsmith said:


> What's antisocial about sharing your ride details? The whole basis for Strava is the social element, which allows you to link with other cyclists you may never meet or cross paths with. Lots of other Apps/Sites have tried, but failed to some degree, in comparison.
> 
> 
> Not sharing is clearly more antisocial, surely?


I think, though I may be wrong of course, that the antisocial aspect is that as soon as any cyclist has strava they immediately start racing down shared use paths kicking old ladies into hedges, running red lights, weaving through traffic at high speeds and punching kittens in the face, it's inevitable.


----------



## bpsmith (30 Mar 2015)

Mugshot said:


> I think, though I may be wrong of course, that the antisocial aspect is that as soon as any cyclist has strava they immediately start racing down shared use paths kicking old ladies into hedges, running red lights, weaving through traffic at high speeds and punching kittens in the face, it's inevitable.


Those who are inclined to do that will always be destined to do that. The rest of us Adults use common sense, with or without Strava!


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2015)

Mugshot said:


> I think, though I may be wrong of course, that the antisocial aspect is that as soon as any cyclist has strava they immediately start racing down shared use paths kicking old ladies into hedges, running red lights, weaving through traffic at high speeds and punching kittens in the face, it's inevitable.


I draw the line at running red lights.


----------



## mjr (30 Mar 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Those who are inclined to do that will always be destined to do that. The rest of us Adults use common sense, with or without Strava!


Ah, but you still advertise your KOMs, Podiums and other rewards for furious cycling in your signature block.

It's not that all Strava users start putting old ladies into hedges, RLJing and punching kittens (and well done any users who refrain from getting caught up in its rat races), but Strava does encourage it. Where are the awards for sensible riding, consistent commuting, interesting tours and so on?


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2015)

mjray said:


> . Where are the awards for sensible riding, consistent commuting, interesting tours and so on?


Probably in the same place as 'Best Knitted Cycling Cardigan of the Year' .......................


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (30 Mar 2015)

I use Strava to track and record my rides, and for my own personal achievements. I don't try and beat my previous times whenever I ride. TBH, I don't really care if I'm faster or slower than last time. And I don't care about trying to be faster than somebody I don't even know. Why would I?
Privacy zones are easy to set up, and no one has been round to steal my bikes yet either!
It's good fun if used properly but like anything, it's open to abuse from idiots too.
Not tried Cyclemeter, sorry!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2015)

mjray said:


> Ah, but you still advertise your KOMs, Podiums and other rewards for furious cycling in your signature block.
> 
> It's not that all Strava users start putting old ladies into hedges, RLJing and punching kittens (and well done any users who refrain from getting caught up in its rat races), but Strava does encourage it. Where are the awards for sensible riding, consistent commuting, *interesting tours *and so on?


Here https://www.strava.com/challenges/cycling-adventure


----------



## Mugshot (30 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Here https://www.strava.com/challenges/cycling-adventure


You could actually extend it to ALL THIS LOT of course, not too many mentions of KOMs or kittens that I can see. All about achieving mileage goals, or climbing goals, running as well as cycling of course.


----------



## outlash (30 Mar 2015)

Strava bashing reminds me of pre-ipod Apple, because it was the reserve of creatives and didn't have market domination, it was ok to like them. Now it's a little different, given they make pots of money.

You can get out of Strava what you want. you don't have to sign up for the challenges, segment hunt, engage in 'Banter' over your mate's slower ride. You could, (shock, horror) just record your rides on it.

Tony.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2015)

A lot of the challenges are about distance, length of time or height not speed.
Just a few I have joined and either completed or not, most are well in my capabilities, climbing ones are a challenge here usually, these get you to push your limits more in endurance and stamina than speed

@Mugshot


----------



## Mugshot (30 Mar 2015)

mjray said:


> Ah, but you still advertise your KOMs, Podiums and other rewards for furious cycling in your signature block.
> 
> It's not that all Strava users start putting old ladies into hedges, RLJing and punching kittens (and well done any users who refrain from getting caught up in its rat races), but Strava does encourage it. Where are the awards for sensible riding, consistent commuting, interesting tours and so on?


To be fair to @bpsmith he isn't advertising any KOMs


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2015)

outlash said:


> *Strava bashing reminds me of pre-ipod Apple*, because it was the reserve of creatives and didn't have market domination, it was ok to like them. Now it's a little different, given they make pots of money.
> 
> You can get out of Strava what you want. you don't have to sign up for the challenges, segment hunt, engage in 'Banter' over your mate's slower ride. You could, (shock, horror) just record your rides on it.
> 
> Tony.


Only good thing about Apple is Photoshop. Never liked apple products always a bit quirky, I mean a one button mouse, been using Macs since the 80's, I know what I prefer.


----------



## outlash (30 Mar 2015)

As do I. Tried using Cubase on the Mac in a studio once and nearly threw it out the window.


----------



## Doobiesis (30 Mar 2015)

What ever you use your Strava for is entirely fine. It's good to track your progress and look back to see when you were at your best. And I get a buzz out of getting a QOM as I'm sure all of you would!


----------



## outlash (30 Mar 2015)

Buzz? Utter shock morelike!


----------



## summerdays (30 Mar 2015)

I've not tried the other but Strava has made me push a little out of my comfort zone. I'm sort of a plodder so it encourages me to actually put some effort in, which has resulted in a little improvement in my speed. It would always be safety first, there is always another day. 

Plus it encourages you to look around, perhaps go somewhere else than you have been before. You can see progress which I hadn't noticed before. And I was interested to see I managed to equal one of my QOM's this year without realising at the time, so it wasn't a one off fluke. I rarely go out looking to beat a segment, though I did the other day when I realised I was going to have the wind behind me, it meant I had something positive that day when the rest of the commute was hard work.


----------



## bpsmith (30 Mar 2015)

mjray said:


> Ah, but you still advertise your KOMs, Podiums and other rewards for furious cycling in your signature block.
> 
> It's not that all Strava users start putting old ladies into hedges, RLJing and punching kittens (and well done any users who refrain from getting caught up in its rat races), but Strava does encourage it. Where are the awards for sensible riding, consistent commuting, interesting tours and so on?


You clearly have no clue about Strava. I can see others have already put you right.


----------



## Marc D (30 Mar 2015)

Hi folks, thanks very much for the feedback. I think I'm going to give it a bash and see what it's like. 

One more question. Can I use Strava without the need of a garmin device? I have just purchased a quad lock so I can see my phone whilst I bike so I don't want to be attaching anything else if I can get away with it.


----------



## jim55 (30 Mar 2015)

^^^^^ this ( the reply NOT the original post)


----------



## Doobiesis (30 Mar 2015)

bpsmith said:


> You clearly have no clue about Strava. I can see others have already put you right.


----------



## The Jogger (30 Mar 2015)

Strava doesn't seem to be giving me the data it used to as in were I was ranked in certain sections of my commute / ides and it is suggesting I pay £4.99 a month for extras.


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2015)

The Strava app changed recently and some of the data that was available on your mobile is now only viewable on the main website. I consider this to be a backward step.


----------



## Steady (31 Mar 2015)

Marc D said:


> Hi folks, thanks very much for the feedback. I think I'm going to give it a bash and see what it's like.
> 
> One more question. Can I use Strava without the need of a garmin device? I have just purchased a quad lock so I can see my phone whilst I bike so I don't want to be attaching anything else if I can get away with it.



You can.

Before I got my Garmin I was using Endomondo on my phone to track the rides (never liked the Strava app for tracking rides funnily enough) and then exporting the gpx onto Strava from Endomondo).


----------



## mjr (31 Mar 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> A lot of the challenges are about distance, length of time or height not speed.


Yeah, still all about quantity and an online micturation contest, not quality and enjoyment.



bpsmith said:


> You clearly have no clue about Strava. I can see others have already put you right.


Others have basically confirmed that Strava is exactly what I think it is: another form of contrived competition for people that don't enjoy just cycling, the antithesis of the Slow Bicycle Movement, Freewheeling and similar. The negative externalities (including loss of privacy and encouraging the nutters who do race in inappropriate times/places) don't seem worth it.


----------



## bpsmith (31 Mar 2015)

mjray said:


> Yeah, still all about quantity and an online micturation contest, not quality and enjoyment.
> 
> 
> Others have basically confirmed that Strava is exactly what I think it is: another form of contrived competition for people that don't enjoy just cycling, the antithesis of the Slow Bicycle Movement, Freewheeling and similar. The negative externalities (including loss of privacy and encouraging the nutters who do race in inappropriate times/places) don't seem worth it.


They don't seem worth it, to You. That's fine. Nobody wants you to use it if you don't want to.

Nobody wants you to have a go about it either though.


----------



## mjr (31 Mar 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Nobody wants you to have a go about it either though.


Look again. I started by answering the OP "As Strava charges a subscription fee, I was wondering what people's thoughts were on it I.e. Is it better than Cyclemeter? And is it worth the subscription?" but some Strava fans wouldn't let dislike go unchallenged, so I explained why my answer is basically no, Strava is far worse and not worth the subscription and Strava should be paying us compensation.

Have you ever tried to get an inappropriate race (narrow mixed-use path past a primary school) removed from Strava as a non-user?


----------



## bpsmith (31 Mar 2015)

mjray said:


> Look again. I started by answering the OP "As Strava charges a subscription fee, I was wondering what people's thoughts were on it I.e. Is it better than Cyclemeter? And is it worth the subscription?" but some Strava fans wouldn't let dislike go unchallenged, so I explained why my answer is basically no, Strava is far worse and not worth the subscription and Strava should be paying us compensation.


Compensation for what!?!


----------



## mjr (31 Mar 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Compensation for what!?!


Policing their flaming races.


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Mar 2015)

You're off your rocker.


----------



## bpsmith (31 Mar 2015)

mjray said:


> Policing their flaming races.


I think you should change your title from "More Fred than Froome" to "More Troll than Thomas". @Sittingduck is spot on.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2015)

Just stop it all you naughty furious cycling cyclists.....

This thread is comedy gold...


----------



## Mugshot (31 Mar 2015)

mjray said:


> Look again. I started by answering the OP "As Strava charges a subscription fee, I was wondering what people's thoughts were on it I.e. Is it better than Cyclemeter? And is it worth the subscription?" but some Strava fans wouldn't let dislike go unchallenged, so I explained why my answer is basically no, Strava is far worse and not worth the subscription and Strava should be paying us compensation.
> 
> Have you ever tried to get an inappropriate race (narrow mixed-use path past a primary school) removed from Strava as a non-user?


As far as I can see your opening gambit was


mjray said:


> Strava is antisocial unlicensed racing and if you do use it, be careful with your privacy settings because there are reports of it being used to follow nice bikes home.


Which in my opinion and it would appear to others too is not answering the OPs question, it's spouting your own rather tired and lazy stereotypes. Some people ride bikes irresponsibly and some of them use strava, however to suggest that people have only been riding bikes as quickly as they can on particular sections of road or pathways or have only been riding in an antisocial manner since strava is, frankly, bollocks. The individuals that ride like that would do it anyway.


----------



## Mugshot (31 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Just stop it all you naughty furious cycling cyclists.....
> 
> This thread is comedy gold...


I like strava threads, I think that antisocial strava posts represent the cycling forums Godwins Law, it's always fun to see how long it takes for someone to throw it into the mix, mjray getting it in by post #5 is particularly impressive


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2015)

I'm a naughty furious cycling cyclist that doesn't use Strava... Imagine how much naughtier and furiouser I could be if I did join Strava.


----------



## Julia9054 (31 Mar 2015)

Strava is a bit of fun. I sometimes use it locally on routes I cycle regularly. I find it a bit of a laugh to see whether I have done better or worse than previously, beaten someone I know (like my boss!) or just to get an idea about whether I am fast, middling or slow compared to others. I use it approximately 10% of the time I get on a bike.
Can't imagine why some people get so worked up about it.


----------



## Mugshot (31 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I'm a naughty furious cycling cyclist that doesn't use Strava... Imagine how much naughtier and furiouser I could be if I did join Strava.


Well you were on there for a while then came off it didn't you? So either you just weren't naughty and furious enough, or maybe, you're too naughty and furious even for strava


----------



## Stephen C (31 Mar 2015)

So what app is making all the motorist drive fast?


----------



## Mugshot (31 Mar 2015)

Stephen C said:


> So what app is making all the motorist drive fast?


Strava, everything bad is because of strava.


----------



## Stephen C (31 Mar 2015)

Mugshot said:


> Strava, everything bad is because of strava.


Yes, I'll have to remember to attach a Garmin mount to the steering wheel...


----------



## summerdays (31 Mar 2015)

Mugshot said:


> Strava, everything bad is because of strava.


No can't be Strava because I've tried that several times and it always tells me off and suggests I might have been driving..... You get lots of segments though... (all private). It's a nice yellow colour till you delete them all!


----------



## Mugshot (31 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> No can't be Strava because I've tried that several times and it always tells me off and suggests I might have been driving..... You get lots of segments though... (all private). It's a nice yellow colour till you delete them all!


I left it on accidently once, I swear that somebody had flagged the ride before it was even uploaded!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Mar 2015)

mjray said:


> Yeah, still all about quantity and an online micturation contest, not quality and enjoyment.
> 
> 
> Others have basically confirmed that Strava is exactly what I think it is: another form of contrived competition for people that don't enjoy just cycling, the antithesis of the Slow Bicycle Movement, Freewheeling and similar. The negative externalities (including loss of privacy and encouraging the nutters who do race in inappropriate times/places) don't seem worth it.


Then don't part take, its not compulsory, I never see anyone taking risks to get a p.b., I know I don't if I get one so be it if I don't, I don't, I ride because I can, there are many people who can't, how I ride today is different to the reasons I started. I could say a lot about many peoples views of naturism (including many so called), but I generally go by the proviso if they are doing others no harm ect.......


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2015)

Mugshot said:


> Well you were on there for a while then came off it didn't you? So either you just weren't naughty and furious enough, or maybe, you're too naughty and furious even for strava



I didn't like seeing all the naughty people cycling too fast on there. But Mjrays postings have made me want to join up again.


----------



## bpsmith (31 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I didn't like seeing all the naughty people cycling too fast on there. But Mjrays postings have made me want to join up again.


Do it, you furiously furious cycling cyclist!


----------



## dee.jay (13 Apr 2015)

I like Strava because I'm a stats freak. Veloviewer is even better on top because of the amount of analysis you can get from your rides. 

I'm by no means the fastest rider in the world, but I do like to track my progress.


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Apr 2015)

Is it me or is Veloviewer now a pay service (after 25 'free' activities)? It won't let me sync new activities and check placings.


----------



## dee.jay (13 Apr 2015)

Yes it's a pay for thing now, think it's like ~£12? for a year.


----------



## iamRayRay (13 Apr 2015)

I put on a Cycle session last week as a Run accidentally and got a KOM on a segment (odd as I thought I would have got more segments as KOM) got some serious job from some people following me!


----------



## david k (13 Apr 2015)

I prefer endomondo for tracking monthly mileage


----------



## kelvecion (17 Apr 2015)

I use Strava. Never had any problems with it. Use to use Endomondo but it sapped my battery too quickly.


----------



## Barnet Goat (18 Apr 2015)

Apologies, I have a serious question! I'm fairly new to this but originally started using cyclemeter on my phone, I then upgraded this so I could transfer the data to Strava on my laptop. Is it possible to just use Strava on my phone and not use cyclemeter at all? Are there any advantages to this, in particular around battery usage or accuracy? I don't have any issues with what I currently do except for longer rides I do have battery problems (i have a very old iphone and do look a the football scores when out so that may be the real problem).


----------



## NormanD (18 Apr 2015)

Endmondo for me on a Nokia Lumia 510 phone I bought off a friend for £20 (because he upgraded his) I use an external battery power supply I bought from Aldi for £6, a free phone case which I modified to take the phone, power lasts all day, and I enjoy the features that come with Endmondo as I can map the ride, and share it while I'm out and about with friends on Facebook.

Maplin do a number of cheap external power units to prolong the life of your phone battery


----------



## jamin100 (18 Apr 2015)

I love strava. I track all my rides through my Garmin 800 and then upload them directly to strava (bypassing Garmin connect)

I'm not interested in how fast I am compared to others but I do like to know if I'm getting faster on the bike through certain hilly segments. 

Although I do like it when I beat my athletic mates up certain hills ?


----------

